# Chicken shoes



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have the best chicken shoes I could ever ask for. I removed the straps to slip on and off easily. They can be washed off with the garden hose and dried with an old rag in seconds. I leave them on the patio before going in the house.
I liked them so much that I went a bought another pair for around the house and yard, comfortable too. I've seen doctors and nurses wear them at hospitals.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

That is wise. Many folks don't realize how diseases can be carried into the poultry yard on people's shoes. I have a pair of rubber boots for my yards, but keep a foot bath tray of disinfectant too.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ditto Mike. The chicken shoes stay in the back yard. The other pair doesnt leave the front yard. I use a spray bottle of bleachwater to spray my regular shoes when I leave a feed store.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I got a pair on now,iI love them.They don't look comfortable but they are.I never thought about carrying a disinfective with me to the feed store but often wondered if I was walking in infectious diseases and taking it home.I'm putting a spray bottle of bleach water in my van today.Thanx,Dawg!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I use a phenolic disinfectant for foot baths and premise treatment when I clean soiled areas. One sanitizer many are familiar with is Oxine AH that I like to use for spraying down coops after removing old shavings and dust that accumulates every 3-4 months. It is also good for sanitizing waterers and feed troughs. If I use something else as a sanitizer, I'll use quaternary ammonium.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Chicken shoes are the best thing ever. We're in the middle of mud season though and crocs just won't do.... so here's my super fancy $13 chicken boots.  They never leave the property. I have real shoes for that.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have 3 pair of chicken shows out back only used for chickens. They are sloggers. It's like a rubber ankle high shoe. Keeps the sand out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Duck boots, is that right? I've got a pair of those, some where. Since mud really isn't an issue here I don't wear them as much as I used to.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Chicken shoes are the best thing ever. We're in the middle of mud season though and crocs just won't do.... so here's my super fancy $13 chicken boots.  They never leave the property. I have real shoes for that.


I have a pair of boots exactly like yours. They came in handy last summer and fall when we had virtually non stop rain for days and days.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have those, but I cut them off about halfway down. I didn't like them, so I found some if a more slender cut that fit my feet better. That's what I use. I have a bone spur on the side of my ankle, so I can't wear crocks anymore.


----------

